

SpaceX Wins Big NASA Contract - charlierosefan
http://fredstechblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/spacex-wins-big-nasa-contract.html

======
tokenadult
Los Angeles Times story:

[http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-
rocket25-2008dec25,0,5...](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-
rocket25-2008dec25,0,5568136.story)

------
Prrometheus
Fantastic! Congratulations Elon!

A big win for the private space industry, and a big win for taxpayers.

------
jedc
Their big test will be the first launch of the Falcon 9 rocket early next
year. It took 4 launches for a completely successful Falcon 1 launch;
hopefully they'll have even quicker success with Falcon 9.

